# How much does my bike weigh?



## Tour De Frans

2003 Trek 2300. I can't find any weight info on this bike.

FRAME: ZR 9000 Alloy. Double butted, large diameter, thin wall, seamless drawn tubing. Custom butted 1-1/8" head tube. 

FORK: Bontrager Race Lite, OCLV 110 Carbon, 1-1/8" aluminum steerer tube, aluminum crown 


WHEELS: Bontrager Race Lite

SEATPOST: Bontrager Race

HANDLEBARS: Bontrager Race

STEM: Bontrager Race, 7°

HEADSET: Cane Creek IS 1-1/8" AHS 


SHIFTERS: Shimano Ultegra STI
FRONT DERAILLEUR: Shimano Ultegra
REAR DERAILLEUR: Shimano Ultegra
CRANKSET: Shimano Ultegra 53/39 
CASSETTE: Shimano Ultegra 12-25, 9spd


----------



## mattv2099

your bike probably weighs 23.457 pounds. You could get a more accurate weight if you weigh it yourself with a scale of some sort.


----------



## Tour De Frans

mattv2099 said:


> your bike probably weighs 23.457 pounds. You could get a more accurate weight if you weigh it yourself with a scale of some sort.


Someone else said it weighs 19.3lbs with pedals. Which is it?


----------



## wim

*Consider this.*

If you're an optimist, get the left scale. If you're a realist, get the right scale. About $ 10.00 at a Bass Pro Shop or similar venue near you.


----------



## KenB

wim said:


> If you're an optimist, get the left scale. If you're a realist, get the right scale. About $ 10.00 at a Bass Pro Shop or similar venue near you.


 Not a valid option for it would require initiative beyond a few keystrokes.


----------



## wipeout

my bike weighs 195 lbs, including the engine (me).


----------



## Timmons

A friend of mine rides a 54 cm (think, or it's a 53) either way he's short. Anyway, he's got the 2004 version and his bike weighs 22 lbs with a one tube saddle bag. (We weigh what we ride minus water.)

I'd be surprised if it's 19, though. I ride a 62 cm 2004 5200 carbon fiber and my HUGE bike weighs 20.5 lbs.


----------



## wooden legs

hold your bike and step on the bathroom scales, then get on without the bike, do the math and brag to all your friends what your bike approximatly weighs.


----------



## carioca

wipeout said:


> my bike weighs 195 lbs, including the engine (me).


My engine weighs 195, not including the bike.... LOL


----------



## fleck

well lets see...
after looking at my master bike parts weight schedule it apears you bike is too heavy. Perhaps you should take a look at the connection system that interfaces with you're cockpit. You know, that part between the saddle and the handlebars.

look, so many little things can make a diffrence in the bike's weight. So unless you're rig is totaly stock and some other chap has the same setup and knows the weight offhand you're asking an absurd question.

Any decent bike shop will have a scale you can toss it on. 

also, what does weight really mean. are you really trying to figure out how to make it faster. Or just to make conversation at the pub post-ride. 

A wheelset with more of its mass in the center is faster. Pumping your tires up to the max PSI is faster. (some tires have a pressure compasity that is greater then the rim its mounted on. check both) If you ride solo, a heavier more aero setup is faster. A heavy steel frame might be faster then that brittle alum. rig if you have to get off and strech every 20 miles to ease the pain.

Quit counting grams, just focus on the 'why' the pleasure. Unless you're a Cat 3 racer or better you just look foolish counting grams.


----------



## Thorn Bait

This board is all about saving and counting grams - it is the weight weenie forum afterall - and not meant for weight weenie trashing. We all know the anti-weight weenie code...


----------



## wim

*Not trashing.*



Thorn Bait said:


> This board is all about saving and counting grams - it is the weight weenie forum afterall - and not meant for weight weenie trashing. We all know the anti-weight weenie code...


Agree with that. But while the OP seems to have a burning interest in the weight of his bicycle or its components, he neither owns, nor appears to be interested in borrowing, the most important tool for a weight weenie: a scale. Because of this, some of the replies, mine included, were perhaps less supportive than they could have been.


----------



## Thorn Bait

I wasn't trying to get after your posts and the ones like it, but rather the one by dfleck - you know the automated response that bike weight doesn't matter - it's the enigine stupid, etc.

I'd agree about the scale though....


----------



## Strider

*Weight*

TDF,

Have you checked out the following?

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/


Strider


----------



## Matno

wim said:


> If you're an optimist, get the left scale. If you're a realist, get the right scale. About $ 10.00 at a Bass Pro Shop or similar venue near you.


That's all relative... If you're an optimistic FISHERMAN, get the bigger scale...

;^)


----------



## FTF

dfleck said:


> A wheelset with more of its mass in the center is faster. Pumping your tires up to the max PSI is faster. (some tires have a pressure compasity that is greater then the rim its mounted on. check both)


 Actually, not pumping your tire up to the max is faster, many studies have proven that pumping your tires up to the max makes it bounce over every crack in the road vs conform and roll over them, making you slower. It's also why Tufo's are slower, they don't conform as well to the road, making them slower. 

But continue to pump them up all the way if you wish, you'll just look like a foolish tire pumper uper.


----------



## rickko

Tour De Frans said:


> 2003 Trek 2300. I can't find any weight info on this bike....


I have the exact bike except for a triple vs. double. 

It was delivered to me weighing 18.5 lbs. Yours should weigh a tad less with a double and smaller rear derailleur.

Here are its weights by component. Sorry about the formatting but if you copy and paste this into Excel you should get it about right. Number in paranthesis is grams.

Frame/paint/decals	TREK	2300 OCLV, 54cm (1,325.0) 
Fork Bontrager	Race Lite, Carbon 110 (520.0)
Headset	Cane Creek	Internal, IS (65.0) 
Stem Bontrager	Race Lite (160.0) 
Handlebar, 44cm, Flat-Top	Bontrager	Race Lite OS (240.0) 
Handlebar wrapping 7 plugs	Bontrager	Cork & electrical tape (200.0) 
Front wheel/hub/20 spokes/tape	Bontrager	Race Lite (826.0) 
Rear wheel/hub/24 spokes/tape	Bontrager	Race Lite (962.0)
Front skewer	Bontrager (49.0)
Rear skewer	Bontrager (53.0) 
Tires (2)	Bontrager	Race Lite 700x23c (430.0)
Tubes (2)	Bontrager	Superlight 700x18c-25c (130.0) 
Seat, Leather/Cr-Mo (hollow)	Selle	San Marco Era Luxe (275.0) 
Seat post	Bontrager	Race X Lite (200.0)
Seat post clamp	Bontrager (5.0) 
Crank 52/42/30	Shimano	Ultegra SG FC-6503 (760.0) 
Chain, 108 links	Shimano	CN-HG73 (278.0) 
Cassette 12-13-14-15-17-19-21-23-25	Shimano	CS-6500 (314.0) 
Brake levers, pair	Shimano	Ultegra ST-6510 STI (485.0) 
Brake calipers, pair	Shimano	Ultegra BR-6500 (334.5) 
Rear derailleur, triple	Shimano	Ultegra RD-6500 GS (225.0) 
Front derailleur, triple	Shimano	Ultegra FD-6503 (90.0) 
Cables	Shimano	14gr/meter brake, 9gr shifter/meter (49.1) 
Various unmeasured parts, grease, oil (420.0) 
Delivered: (grams/lbs.) 8,395.6 <====> 18.5 lbs.

I've added Speedplay x/1 pedals, a TREK bottle cage, Discovery Channel/TREK bottle, FlightDeck computer, TREK handlebar vibration dampers and Blackburn FHP frame pump which puts me on the road at a very respectable 19.8 lbs.

I've either weighed these parts or done a lot of research to find and confirm the weight of each.

..rickko..


----------

